# ¡7000 hurras para Juan Diego!



## swift

Amigos:

Saludemos a nuestro compañero Juan Diego, quien acaba de alcanzar la simbólica marca de 7000 _posts_ en los foros. Es un número mágico, pero sobre todo queremos felicitarte porque con cada uno de ellos traes mucho conocimiento y aportaciones claras y enriquecedoras.

También recuerdo cuando colaborabas en el Community Translation Project; desde entonces soy un fan de tus comentarios. 

Muchas gracias por compartir los foros y ¡felicidades por esos 7000!


José


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Juan Diego, el día de las Guadalupes, cae muy a propósito.
Saludos y felicidades.


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí y ahora, Santa Lucía, vírgen i mártir (sic, según mi anuario de sobremesa).
 Aunque martes y trece, no es mal día de celebraciones si la citada te mantiene la buena vista en tus aportaciones, fundamental para burros con ITV pasada como el que suscribe.
Levanto mi copa por otros siete mil, maestro. Felicidades.
(Y gracias).


----------



## blasita

Bueno ... A este paso vamos a estar felicitándote todos los días, Juan.
Muchísimas felicidades. A seguir así. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Colchonero

Siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones. Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

Felicitaciones, Juan Diego. 
Te dejo un pequeño obsequio (es que me ponen loca esas gafas que tienes...).


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues sí, yo también sigo tus aportaciones con placer y espero que con aprovechamiento. Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Peterdg

Juan Diego,

Muchas felicidades por tu 7000 aportaciones valiosas. Y, ¡¡¡que sigan muchas más!!!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Estoy, lo que es, abrumado... y emocionado. Muchísimas gracias por vuestras felicitaciones y especialmente a ti, José (swift), por haber tomado la iniciativa de este hilo. 

No sé ni que decir; pero bueno, ahí va algo.
Primero de todo, perdonadme por no haber contestado antes pero es que me acabo de enterar (gracias por avisar, Peter). Llevo una temporada bastante cargado de trabajo (pá dos duros, dicho sea de paso) y me puedo pasar poco por aquí. Además, es que a veces lo evito conscientemente porque, una vez que me meto, me resulta muy difícil echar una ojeada momentánea y volver al trabajo. En cuanto hay algo que me llama la atención me pongo a consultar páginas webs por ahí a ver si lo entiendo y doy con la respuesta.

Gracias José (swift).
Lo de las aportaciones es todo copia y pega .  ¡Ah! sí, el project. Por cierto, tengo gana de que me toque consultar en él y aparezca algo de lo que yo haya dicho.

Gracias Juan Jacobo.
No soy muy de celebrar los santos aunque cuando lo hago es en San Juan por lo de la noche de las hogueras; suele ser un día mucho mejor para ello. Lo que nunca me falta el día del indio Juan Diego (y la Virgen de Guadalupe) es una llamada de mi madre para recordármelo.

Gracias Torrebruno.
Yo también levanto la mía y bebo contigo, que además yo soy muy de beber. Los 14000 se prevé se alcanzarán en seis años más (2018) coincidiendo con el final de la crisis.

Gracias Blasita.
¡Qué cariñosa eres! Un beso para ti. Espero que disfrutes del foro como yo.

Gracias Colchonero.
Un abrazo también para ti; de un madridista, lo siento. Jodido desde hace una semana como comprenderás (¡Florentino, go home!). ¿Y lo de leche, Falcao, avellanas y azúcar? Me partía.

Gracias Calambur.
Me habrían venido bien hace un mes que decidí comprarme una gafas nuevas. Como pésimo comprador que soy me metí en la primera óptica que vi y como no me gustaba ninguna decidí arreglar un poco las que tenía y cambiarles los cristales. Más barato, me dije; pues no: 100€. Pero bueno, me quedo con unas que me gustan. Bastó salir de allí para darme cuenta de que por ese dinero hay miles de ofertas en las que te dan, no una sino dos gafas.

Gracias Lurrezko.
El aprecio es mutuo. Junto al mar, ¿no?; te envidio. El mar es una de las cosas que más me gustan aunque últimamente voy poco y eso que lo tengo apenas a 45 minutos de aquí. Pero he nadado kilómetros y kilómetros en el mar y lo echo mucho de menos, sobre todo cuando llega el buen tiempo.

Gracias Peter.
 Espero que así sea; no tengo previsto dejarlo. Seguiré aunque sea intermitentemente. Creo que coincido con muchos en la opinión de que nos enseñas muchísimo de nuestro propio idioma; de las auténticas razones de cuándo y por qué utilizamos ciertas construcciones. Para mi de lo más valioso.


De nuevo, gracias sinceras a todos.
Nos vemos en el foro.


----------



## swift

Hombre, Juan Diego, enséñanos cómo lo haces entonces. Porque a base de copiar y pegar no se puede hacer análisis tan finamente. Creo que todos navegamos un poco antes de responder a las consultas más complejas pero de ahí a copiar y pegar... Te sobra modestia. 

Ahora, para que haya fiesta de verdad, necesitamos botanas (México), tapas (España), bocas (Costa Rica)... Como estamos en la época de los tamales, acá te traigo un tamal costarricense y para luego también te ofrezco un trago de rompope. Espero que lo disfrutes.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Rompope? Pero esta bebida no es seria, hombre. ¿Eso lleva alcohol?


----------



## Colchonero

Algo: se destila del mate. ¿O era del malta?


----------



## Lurrezko

Digo yo que habría que sacar algo con más fundamento, si no esto parecerá un Happy Park.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo soy fiel a mis gustos, pero los comparto.


----------



## swift

Un rompope con mate sería poco menos que indigesto.

Se lo prepara con ron (pregúntenle a Juan Jacob). En Costa Rica, algunas personas lo preparan también con guaro de contrabando (licor de caña de muy alto octanaje, digo, volumen etílico); otras hasta con coñac o con brandy... Es una bebida algo fuerte, bastante espesa, pero de sabor dulce y que sienta muy bien como digestivo.


----------



## Colchonero

Perdón, que me había quedado escaso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo aporto también una bebida dulce y muy apta como digestivo.


----------



## swift

A este paso, el pobre de Juan Diego terminará bebiéndose hasta el agua de los floreros.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, se siente: él mismo ha dicho que era bebedor. Ahora no vale retroceder. Un paso al frente, caballero. Y páguese unas rondas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Que se vea la gente rumbosa, hombre.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_No soy muy de celebrar los santos aunque cuando lo hago es en San Juan por lo de la noche de las hogueras; suele ser un día mucho mejor para ello. Lo que nunca me falta el día del indio Juan Diego (y la Virgen de Guadalupe) es una llamada de mi madre para recordármelo.
_
Yo tampoco, pero el 24 de junio me acuerdo de nosotros. Y sí, cuando se da la oportunidad, salto la hoguera, cómo no. Un saludo a mamá Lupita.


----------



## juandiego

Ninguna de las bebidas que ofrecéis me parecen mal en absoluto. De hecho, el gin-tonic y el güisqui güeno (solo, por supuesto; coca-cola+whisky ) son la base de mi alimentación etílica, aunque, como soy muy partidario de la alimentación equilibrada, tampoco le hago ascos a ninguna otra cosa (vodka, pacharán, coñac, eeeeetttttccccc [largo etcétera]). Con la edad se vuelve uno más selectivo pero en otros tiempos casi no había combinación que no hubiera probado. O sea, qué hay que probar ese _rompope.
_
Es lo que le falta a esto de internet—pcs: un grifo junto a pantalla para descargarnos las bebidas. aunque suba un poco la cuota mensual del ADSL.


----------



## albertovidal

Juan:
Mis más sinceras felicitaciones por tus 7 000 posts y un gran agradecimiento por todo lo que nos aportas y aprendemos de ti.
Un gran saludo y, muy pronto, nos vemos en tus 8 000


----------



## Pinairun

juandiego said:


> Es lo que le falta a esto de internet—pcs: un grifo junto a pantalla para descargarnos las bebidas.


¡Eso! Tú dando ideas...

¡Felicidades por esos 7025, _mushasho!
_Me encanta leerte.


----------



## juandiego

Gracias por la felicitaciones, Alberto.
Lo de los 8.000, al paso que va la burra, será por estas fechas del año entrante. Si hace falta, forzaré la máquina.

Gracias Pinairun.
A mi no me gusta ni verme en fotos ni leerme, siempre veo fallos por todos lados.


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> A mi no me gusta ni verme en fotos ni leerme, siempre veo fallos por todos lados.



Lo siento, Juan, no puedo contenerme; ¿que tú ves fallos en ti? ¿Y que hay de los mortales como yo? Bueno, mejor dicho, ¿de los aprendices a mortales como yo?

Ojalá estos foros puedan disfrutar de tu presencia por mucho tiempo aunque yo no lo vea. Un abrazo.


----------

